# Black Friday, Sat and Sun Savings at Golden River Sports 2012



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Please come celebrate with savings this Black Friday and also for Small Business Saturday 
and Sunday as well. This Friday, Saturday and Sunday Only - Nov 23 to the 25: Take 40% OFF Any In-Stock Item!!! 


Shops the malls if you must, but please stop by GRS and support local business on Black Friday and Small Business Saturday. All it takes is one item - no matter how big or how small - to keep local businesses successful during the holidays. 


Whether you or that someone special wants a new paddle, PFD, skirt, helmet, kayak, waders, boots, rod, reel, flies, clothing or other accessories - we will give you 40% off any one regular priced item. Plus, everything else in the store is also on sale so you can save, save, save! Kayaks will be on sale this Friday, Saturday and Sunday too! Take 20% off any Wave Sport boat we have left in stock and 30% off selected models like the Habitat 74 or 80! Be sure to check out our sale prices on all Pyranha models as well. 


We have lots of flyfishing specials for Black Friday, Small Business Saturday (and Sunday) as well! Be sure to check out all the discontinued and closeout models with super low prices. Rods and reels are priced up to 40% off! We have plenty of Fishpond vest and packs on sale! Golden River Sports now has Tenkara rods and fly lines. These products make the perfect holiday gift. Buy two dozen flies and get one dozen free - fantastic stocking stuffers!


We know times are tough for some folks so here's and offer you can't refuse: Put 50% down now, take your items home, wrap them up with a smile and pay the other 50% by end of January 2013. We call it our 50/50 offer - just for you! 


We are also happy to keep your items at the store until Christmas Eve if the Santa in your household needs a place to hide gifts. 


Can't decide? Gift cards are always available. 


Come in and visit - we are wheelin' and dealin'! Think big items or even small stocking stuffers too! Shop small, shop local.

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
www.GoldenRiverSports.net


----------

